# Your Favorite Movie Posters



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, post or mention some of your favorite movie posters.

*Please use a spoiler tag for big pictures or if you have more than one.*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gabe (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

Otherwise known as one of the most inaccurate posters ever.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2011)

I would also add a poster for Ghost in the Shell but it wouldn't pass censorship.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not with all that flashy shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

half of ya'll needs to read the op


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

I even bolded it and put it in extra big letters


----------



## Achilles (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Sep 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The Iron Giant_ 












*Spoiler*: _A Clockwork Orange_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 













more to come at some point, but I think the Taxi Driver one is my favorite


----------



## Achilles (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2011)

here are some more


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Sep 28, 2011)

That awesome Scarface one reminded me of another one.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are a couple more that I really like...

*'Oldboy.*


*'Taxi Driver.'*


*'John Carpenter's Halloween.'*


*'Zeta Gundam: A New Translation.'*


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm glad someone put up Old Boy

someone should put up Infernal Affairs and A Bittersweet Life next


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

Here you go, *Parallax:*

*'Infernal Affairs.'*


*'A Bittersweet Life.'*


And just for the hell of it, here are a few more I like...

*'A Tale of Two Sisters.'*


*'The Red Spectacles.'*


*'Perfect Blue.'*


*'Bullitt.'*


*'Two-Lane Blacktop.'*


*'John Carpenter's Assault on Precinct 13.'*


----------



## Lamb (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

I think John Carpenter's _The Thing_ is my favorite movie poster.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I think John Carpenter's _The Thing_ is my favorite movie poster.



It's definitely one of the most memorable.


----------



## haddinsteve (Jan 17, 2012)

These are mine favorite Movies Like : Avatar , Dancer in the Dark  , Pirates Of The Caribbean : The Curse Of The Black Pearl ,  There Will Be Blood , The Hangover 2 , The Day After Tomorrow , The Addams Family , Raising Arizona , 2012 , Titanic .


----------

